# Sweep or hit down



## broken tee

I've been trying to improve the consistancy of hitting a strong fairway wood or hybrid. the pros have some thoughts;
1. Aliegn the ball off the left heel sweep the club head back then on the down stroke sweep the ball
2. Another didn't mention sweep on the back stroke but said hit down on the ball taking a small diviot .
3. Another stated sweep the ball but put your weight on the right and look at the back of the ball as you swing.

So how do all of you play the fairway wood? Maybe I can try a variety of methods that will produce a consistant shot.
My strikes sound solid but height and distance wane.


----------



## FrogsHair

I play the ball just left of center of my stance, belly button, sternum, zipper, belt buckle, what ever (I am right handed) with a some what of a neutral grip, and sweep the ball off the turf. I think of the bottom of a fairway club as not being designed to take much of a divot. I also think it is tougher when using the longer clubs to take much of a divot. That said, I also believe the club can be used quite well while taking a divot. It just depends on how the player wants to use it, or can adapt to using it. It is no secret that one of the big problems an amateur golfer faces is taking consistent divots in front of the ball after impacting it. This problem by itself makes a sweeping motion more applicable to most amateurs. 

Now taking a divot has a couple of desired effects to ball flight if the golfer can consistently take divots in the correct spot, after impacting the ball. One is creating more back spin which also equals more control. Two, is a greater distance in ball flight can be achieved when taking the proper divot. I need to add that taking a divot means ore of hitting down action into the ball. When hitting down, this tends to deloft the club face. Essentially the golfer is turning say a 3 wood into a 2 wood, hence more distance The golfer achieves the same two things with a sweeping motion, but taking a proper divot gives them a little more of each.


----------



## Surtees

I play them like a long iron with the ball just about and inch from the inside of my foot.


----------



## Fourputt

You will get encouragement to do it both ways. It just depends on the preference of the person making the recommendation. I try to hit down with every club, including the driver. That just happens to be what has always worked for me. I know guys who don't even take a divot with a wedge. That isn't how it's usually recommended, but it seems to work for them. Most experts say that you should play the driver slightly past the bottom of your swing, but that just doesn't work for me. I actually play the driver just barely forward of the middle of my stance. My 4W I play close to the middle, as I do my hybrids. That helps me to strike the ball with a descending blow, and that's how I want to play it. 

But that theory won't work for everyone, so I won't be hurt if you ignore my suggestion. :laugh:


----------



## broken tee

I'm just happy you type to me. Did the snow come your way today? Its cold and sunny highs in the 50s tomorrow highs near 60


----------



## 373

I play my fairway woods and long irons just forward of center and hit down on them unless I have some sort of very fluffy lie like a ball sitting up on top of dense rough.


----------



## Fourputt

broken tee said:


> I'm just happy you type to me. Did the snow come your way today? Its cold and sunny highs in the 50s tomorrow highs near 60


No new snow.... still waiting for Wednesday's snow to melt. The course might be open again by Monday. :dunno:


----------



## stevel1017

I have to agree with four here, what works for me may not work for you, our swings are different. Best advice is experiment, find out what works for YOU. That is the beauty (and the frustration)of the game, different srokes for different folks


----------



## broken tee

stevel1017 said:


> I have to agree with four here, what works for me may not work for you, our swings are different. Best advice is experiment, find out what works for YOU. That is the beauty (and the frustration)of the game, different srokes for different folks


Steve like I point out I hit the ball but not the hieght or distance. I do agree with you and Rick but I need ideas to work with to develop a more produtive result.


----------



## Up North

Hey Bob, a Head Pro once gave me a nice little drill to try with my fairway woods. Set the ball on the turf and try two methods with a deliberately slow swing. The first method try to sweep the ball, don't worry about how far it goes, just watch for the flight path and how high it goes. Then try method #2 by hitting down on the ball so that you take a little divot right in front of where the ball was on the turf. When I did this it really showed me that even with fairway woods I should be hitting down on the ball. Because when I did the drill it was obvious to me that the ball popped up into the air much easier and seemed to have more power to it's flight when hitting down on the ball. The first method was low and sluggish.

Like Rick said, even a driver should be hitting down on the ball. But of course it depends on all what works for each golfer, I've got a buddy that sweeps everything and his game isn't too bad. Good luck!

Buck


----------

